

Teach Parents Tech - abraham
http://www.teachparentstech.org/

======
badwetter
Like it; actually sent several videos out. Unfortunately not being in the U.S.
she won't qualify for the Google Care Package offer.

------
Rhapso
Seem to be a bit heavy on Mac only instructional videos.

